# Tree Service Marketing To Motivate Homeowners



## StephanieD (Jul 30, 2010)

Open up your Word program, create a Flyer directed at homeowners to advertise your services. Once perfected and printed, pay someone you know to distribute these to specific neighborhoods and areas where homeowners are more likely to consider using the services that you offer. This is cheap advertising, but you don't want it to look cheap. _Save your receipts for the ink and paper for your accountant to add to your expenses 
_

Use white paper and black ink, with special points you want to emphasize in visible color(blue, green, red). Include a picture of you or one of your employee's working if possible. Avoid the poorly printed all black ink, barely recognizable picture on bright orange paper. 

Your flyer is a representation of your business. Make it look as professional as possible. Spell Check, then grab someone close by and have them spell check and look over for possible improvements as well. 

*
Include the obvious:*
Company name
your phone number(s)
Other relevant contact information
List of services geared towards homeowners
Any certifications your business may have
Licence#
Insurance carried
How long have your been in business
your website link


*Other things to include:*
Put your *Unique Selling Proposition* in bold close to the top. This is the short description/slogan that sets you apart from your competition. 

Emphasize that you offer a free no-obligation quote. 

Include a potential loss amount ($$) for house and property repairs that can result from tree damage. 
_or..._
Include the potential perceived value ($$) that can be added to the property if you landscaping services are used. 

Make a Coupon for a special offer such as a easy/fast service you can offer for free for customers. Put in your coupon terms that the offer is good only for customers who request a quote within one week of receiving your flyer and agree to services to be performed shortly there after. Your coupon can have a code that you will write into your invoice later. The purpose is that not everyone gets the special deal, but the homeowner with your flyer does. Your coupon code could be: trees2010 and it can be the same for everyone.

Not everyone is a fan of distributing flyers in this manner. If it's not for you or your not comfortable doing this, contact the neighborhood coupons mailer and get your flyer in there.


----------

